# Blockade..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Anyone had a delay channel crossing today due to French fishermen taking action over fuel costs!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I didn't ever know they were. They should try over here where everytime I fill up with petrol for the car it is the equivalent cost of buying a Panasonic Microwave each time or - a budget dvd player - a 128 meg graphics card - a new tyre.

If we spent all our petrol money per month on microwave ovens we would own nearly 150 of them after a year. Something is not quite right.


----------

